# Teich - Neubau



## Aqua0403 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor einem Jahr einen Teich gebaut mit einem Volumen von 1500 Litern. Diesen Teich möchte ich auf 2600 Liter erweitern. Es soll ein reiner Fischteich werden, d.h ein normales Rechteck. Es sollen auch kleine Koi drinne schwimmen (JA ich weiß es ist zu klein aber für kleine Koi geht das noch). Außenrum soll eine Mauer von mindestens 30 cm Höhe enstehen. Da ich eine Tiefe von 1,30m erreichen will muss das eigentliche Loch 1m tief werden. Wird die Mauer jedoch höher, wird es leichter sein ein richtiges Rechteck in die Erde zu bekommen, weil ich dann nicht so tief buddeln muss. Außerdem wird es schöner,leichter, besser und vor allem sicherer für meinen kleinen Bruder. Z.b. baue ich eine 50cm hohe Mauer und ich muss nur 80cm tief buddeln und ich habe eine ausreichend hohe Mauer.Mit welchen Steinen realisiere ich das am besten und günstigsten, da ich erst 15 bin und alles selber finanzieren muss. Brauch die Mauer ein Fundament oder kann sie einfach auf den Erdrand. Ist ein Skimmer sinnvoll, wenn ja ein Wandskimmer am besten, aber wie funktioniert der überhaupt und wie baue ich den in eine Steinmauer. Ist ein BA nötig oder reicht eine gewöhnliche Teichpumpe ?

Die angehängte Datei ist eine Skizze, bei der das dunkelgraue um den blauen Teich der Mauer entspricht und das hellgraue der bereits bestehenden Mauer für die höhergelegte Terrasse. 

Ich denke das sind erstmal genug Fragen. Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Aqua0403 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
kann mir denn keiner weiter helfen ? 
Sonst bin ich immer begeistert wie schnell und gut weitergeholfen wird


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Aqua0403 schrieb:


> Sonst bin ich immer begeistert wie schnell und gut weitergeholfen wird


Ganz ruhig...junger Padawan 
Geholfen Dir wird...
Nur Ruhe Du aufbringen musst  (*Yodastimmeableg*)

So..und nun mal etwas unlustiger....
Was Deine Mauer angeht... Du redest hier von gut 6-7m Mauerlänge...
nicht alle Seiten sind Sichtwand, also kann man dort Geld sparen.

Da gibt es nun 2-3 Wege...
1. Betonieren und dann verblenden....
2. Natur- oder Betonstein
3. Kombination aus 1. und 2.

Für alle 3 Möglichkeiten dürfte der Geldbeutel (wenn nicht grade gespart) sehr stark angeknabbert werden.

Erlaube mir die Frage:wieviel Geld hast Du für die Teichumrandung/-befestigung veranschlagt?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Aqua,
erst einmal :willkommen
Fotos wären sehr hilfreich.


> und vor allem sicherer für meinen kleinen Bruder. Z.b. baue ich eine 50cm hohe Mauer und ich muss nur 80cm tief buddeln und ich habe eine ausreichend hohe Mauer


Auch eine 50 cm hohe Mauer schützt Deinen Bruder nicht.
Ich denke um ein Fundament wirst du nicht drum rum kommen. Ich habe bei mir ein ca.
40 cm tiefes Fundament gemacht, auf diesem habe ich dann meine Mauer gemauert.
Diese ist in etwa 60 cm hoch.
Steine gibt es in unterschiedlichen Preisklassen - achte darauf dass diese frostsicher
sind, sonst erlebst du nach dem Winter eine große Überraschung.
Am billigsten wäre evtl. sogar noch betonieren und dann verblenden.
Hab ich bei mir am Brunnen gemacht.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Ich meine nach oben bauen (Mauer) kostet mehr Geld als nach unten buddeln. Arbeit macht auch beides und deshalb würde ich die Mauer nieder halten. Wenn Du einen Höhenunterschied von 30cm als Mauer machst kannst Du evtl. sogar im Sichtbereich ums betonieren herumkommen und grosse Natursteine, Wasserbausteine in Sand aussen herumlegen. So hab ich das kürzlich bei meinem Teichbau gemacht um einen Höhenunterschied auszugleichen. Bilder siehe mein Teichbauthread. 

Schöne Natursteinmauern um den Teich herum da musste in den Thread vom Zermalmer gucken, der baut ja auch gerade. Aber so Steine sind erstens sehr schwer und zweitens sehr sehr teuer.


Bezüglich Filter würd ich bei dem kleinen Teich nicht so grossen Aufwand mit BA usw. machen. Gut ist das mit Sicherheit aber ob es sein muss??


----------



## Aqua0403 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
und danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten. Also ihr habt was von Betonieren und Verblenden gesagt, leider weiß ich überhaupt nicht was ihr meint mit Verblenden. Habt ihr vielleicht Bilder von den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten ?
Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt, dass ich irgendwelche Bausteine zu einer Mauer aufeinander stapel und zwischen den Steinen natürlich mit irgendwas fixieren damit alles auch schön stabil ist und später den sichtbaren Teil der Mauer mit irgendwas verkleiden. Oben wollte ich die Teichfolie einfach rüberschlagen und mit Granitplatten fixieren. Hier noch mal Bilder von dem alten Teich, also wo der neue Teich auch hin soll.


----------



## Aqua0403 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
mit dem Teich wird wahrscheinlich am Freitag angefangen. Fische raus in ein Quarantänebecken mit Filter und dann erstmal den alten Teich entfernen. Ich werde jetzt ein einfaches Rechteck mit den Maßen 200 x 100 x 120 cm (LxBxT) ausheben. Oben auf die Kante kommt ein Reihe Steine aus Porenbeton.
Maße von einem Stein: 60 x 20 x 10 cm (LxBxH). Der Teich wird so um 10 cm erhoben und es ensteht eine gerade Kante. Da ich keine richtige Mauer baue, sondern nur eine Abschlusskante, brauche ich auch kein Fundament. Nur zwischen den Steinen kommt ein bisschen Mörtel. Danach wird mein Filter erwitert und den Rest werdet ihr noch mitbekommen. Falls noch jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, würde ich die gerne hören, hauptsächlich wegen der Mauer.

Gruß Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
Porenbeton ist sehr zerbrechlich und daher möchte ich den für meinen Teich nicht benutzen. Die Mauer die ich machen will, wird nicht sonderlich hoch. Es soll einfach nur eine saubere und gleichmäßige Abschlusskante enstehen, d.h. es reicht wenn sie 10 cm hoch ist. Heute war ich im Baumarkt und da gab es Kalksandsteine in verschiedenen Breiten. Ich hab gesehen, dass sehr viele ihren Koiteich mit diesen Steinen bauen. Besser finde ich jedoch die Schalsteine, weil sie höher sind. Wo kann ich die kaufen ? Ich hab die heute nirgendswo gesehen und wie viel kostet ein Stein, wisst ihr das ?  Ich wäre froh, wenn ihr mir schnell weiter helfen könnt, weil morgen wird mit dem Graben angefangen. Nächste Woche soll die Mauer aufgestellt werden und die Teichfolie rein. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Gruß Emre


----------



## pyro (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Schau mal ob Du die Steine die Du willst bei der Firma EHL, Kompetenz in Stein findest.
http://www.ehl.de/


Dann rufe dort an und frage nach einem Händler in Deiner Umgebung der Dir die Steine bestellen kann.

Direkt dort kaufen kannst Du nicht aber Du kannst Dir die Lieferkosten sparen und die Steine dort abholen. Ich war heute im Werk Baar-Ebenhausen. Das ist der Wahnsinn was es dort alles gibt und in unvorstellbaren Mengen...


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Emre,
Die Betonschalsteine vereinfachen den Mauerbau (weil man sich z.B. die Holzverschalung spart)...genügend Geld kosten sie trotzdem... und sie müssen ja trotzdem mit Beton verfüllt werden.

Ich würde Dir gerne eine kostengünstige und stabile Baumöglichkeit vorschlagen,
aber irgendwie will mir noch keine Bauweise einfallen, die ich einem 15jährigen ruhigen gewissens  empfehlen würde  

Mit 15 hatte ich mitunter Putz beim Tapezieren ausgebessert oder habe Berge auf einer Modellbahn mit modelliert...habe damals auch sicher das ein oder andere im Umfeld meiner Familie und bei Handwerkern abgucken können....
Doch habe ich jetzt erst... mit 39 bzw. 40 Jahren meine erste Betonmauer gemacht bzw. meine Mauern für den Teich selber gemauert (mit Betonanker darunter).
Und selbst da habe ich noch Tipps, Hilfe und Ratschläge gebraucht... und mit Sicherheit doch noch einiges falsch gemacht.

Ich will Dich nicht entmutigen... ich finde es klasse  wenn jemand so junges den Antrieb entwickelt, solch ein Projekt umzusetzen.
Es bedarf nicht zwingend der Hilfe eines Erwachsenen, allerdings wäre es wünschenswert, wenn jemand Beratend oder helfend zur Seite steht.
Das geht über das Forum nur bedingt.

Wird Dir geholfen oder musst Du neben den Kosten auch den Bau alleine bewerkstelligen?

Wie schaut es aus mit Deinem handwerklichen Geschick? Welche Erfahrungen hast Du?

Welches Werkzeug steht Dir zur Verfügung?
Spontan fallen mir da Wasserwage, Spachtel(n) (Mauerkellen wären natürlich wünschenswert), Zollstock (oder sollte ich besser Holzgliedermaßstab schreiben? ), Bleistift und Eimer ein... 

Falls Dir Werkzeug fehlt:bevor Du es neu kaufst... frage und höre Dich in der Nachbarschaft um, ob Du Dir evt. etwas ausleihen kannst... (Wenn man  bei und nach dem Arbeiten das Werkzeug immer schön sauber macht, dann freut sich der Nachbar und leiht Dir bei Bedarf wieder etwas ) mitunter gibt es in der Nachbarschaft vielleicht sogar jemand erfahrenen, der Dir vielleicht sogar den ein oder anderen Rat geben kann.

Und zur Begriffserklärung:"Verblenden" meint, das man recht günstige und einfache Baumethode zum Mauerbau wählt. (Porenbeton, Ziegel, Betonstein, Betonschalsteine oder das klassische Betonmauer giessen mit Verschalung).
Auf diese Mauer wird dann ein recht Dünner (meist nur 1-3cm dick) Natur oder Kunststein zur Optik aufgeklebt....das nennt man dann "verblenden".


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



pyro schrieb:


> Schau mal ob Du die Steine die Du willst bei der Firma EHL, Kompetenz in Stein findest.


Hallo Jürgen,
das gleiche könnte ich nun mit FCN machen (siehe meinen Thread)....

Sicher, er braucht nur einige Meter Mauer... aber die gehen auch bei Betonsteinen gut ins Geld.

Ich bin mir damit eben nicht sicher, ob man ruhigen gewissens einem 15jährigen die Betonsteinhersteller empfehlen kann...
Die Steine sind ohne Zweifel stabil, doch kosten sie auch ihr Geld und verarbeiten muss man sie trotzdem.

Schau Dir mal mein Posting an, was ich geschrieben habe....

Ich finde seinen Ehrgeiz wirklich gut... aber wir kennen seine handwerkliche Erfahrung nicht, oder welche Unterstützung er bekommt.
Ich denke er braucht eine helfende Hand, die nicht nur aus dem Forum kommt, sondern auch vor Ort mit Rat (und ggf. Tat) beiseite steht...


----------



## Aqua0403 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten. Also das mit dem Verblenden kannte ich dann wohl schon wusste nur nicht, dass es Verblenden heißt. Also heute habe ich gemeinsam mit meinem Cousien und meinem Freund den alten Teich entfernt, die Fische in ein Hälterungsbecken gesetzt und weiter gegraben. Das Graben ging recht fix und die Erde wird erstmal auf einer Plane die im Garten liegt gelagert. 
Innenmaße zurzeit : 200 x 95 x 95 (LxBxT). Ich muss den Teich noch ein bisschen breiter machen, also auf 1m und tiefer, also so auf 1,10m. Der Teich ist schon ein richtiges Rechteck. Morgen werden die Grabarbeiten beendet. Die Kante ausgebessert. Im Boden ist überall Beton, der genau, bei der Teichwand aufhört. Ich hab da schon ein bisschen rumgeschlagen und etwas ging auch weg oder muss ich mir sorgen machen, wenn Vlies davor kommt ? Die mauer wird wahrscheinlich nur eine Reihe aus Kalksandsteinen, weil Porenbeton sehr zerbrechlich ist, jedenfalls waren im Baumart alle Blöcke zerbrochen. Diese Reihe kommt für ein paar cm in den Boden, d.h. zu 1/4 im Boden und 3/4 über dem Boden. Unter die Steine kommt Mörtel, also auf die Erde und zwischen die Steine. Und ich denke das hält oder was meint ihr ? Wenn ich jetzt Steine bestellen würde, würde wahrscheinlich sehr teuer werden, deswegen mache ich es lieber so um eine saubere und schöne Abschlusskante wie beim richtigen Koiteich habe. Oben kommen dann noch irgendwelche Randsteine rauf. 
Bilder vom Tag heute folgen morgen und dann auch die neuen. 

Gruß Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
sorry ich habe vergessen auf eure Fragen zu antworten. Also wenn es schwere Arbeiten geben würde, würde ich Hilfe bekommen, wobei ich mich für geschickt halte. Ich hab auch meinen Zimmerteich nach dem Bierkamp Prinzip komplett alleine gebaut. Aber wirkliche Erfahrung beim Mauern habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Ich denke, die beste Variante für mich ist mit Kalksandsteinen zu arbeiten und wenn ich noch eine Reihe aufsetzte wie oben beschrieben, würde das denn halten, wenn ich es mit Mörtel auf der unteren Reihe fixiere ?

Gruß Emre


----------



## Doc (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Wenn Wasser in Kalksandsteine gelangt und gefriert ... platzen diese ... bitte bedenken


----------



## Aqua0403 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
also das verwirrt mich jetzt ein wenig. Viele Teichbesitzer benutzen Kalksandsteine, also wieso sollten diese platzen ?  Und zu den Werkzeugen, die meisten Werkzeuge haben wir zuhause. Die, die fehlen, könnten nachgekauft werden. Eben habe ich die Grabarbeiten beendet und der Rand ist auch fertig. Ich habe beschlossen den Rand mit Mörtel zu stabilisieren, also mit dem gleichen Mörtel, den ich für die Steine verwende. Der Teich wird leider keine Tiefe von 1,30 haben, weil der Boden zu hart wird und da überall alte Mauer aus Beton im Boden sind, ich komme einfach nicht tiefer. Die Tiefe wird ca. 1,10m betragen. Bilder folgen heute abend und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr meine Fragen von den letzten beiden Beiträgen beantworten könntet.

Gruß Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
hier die Bilder von gestern, die ersten drei,  und von heute, die letzten drei. Auf den Bildern von heute kann man sehr gut den Rand für die Kalksandsteine erkennen.


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Aqua0403 schrieb:


> ...weil Porenbeton sehr zerbrechlich ist, jedenfalls waren im Baumart alle Blöcke zerbrochen.


Hallo Emre,
Porenbeton ist schon recht stabil...nicht für alle Arten des Bauens, aber er existiert nicht umsonst 
Was Du da im Baumarkt gesehen hast, waren die kläglichen Reste, die die immer weiter stehen lassen...
Je nach Beschaffenheit, Schichtung, Transport oder Abbau von der Palette durch den Kunden geht halt auch mal was kaputt.. findet man auch jederzeit z.B. bei Ziegelsteinen.
Wenn ich in den Baumarkt gehe, dann kaufe ich ja auch keine kaputten Steine... also stell ich die beiseite und nehme einen ganzen.
Wenn da dann halt doch mal ettliche kaputt sind und 50 Kunden da waren, dann bleibt am Schluss ja nur noch der Stapel mit dem kaputten Steinen.
Und wenn der nicht explizit verramscht wird oder das ganze mit ner neuen Palette ergänzt wird, dann hast Du natürlich keine Auswahl und stehst nur vor einem Berg Schutt, der den Eindruck vermittelt, das das Material nix taugt.

Leider kann ich Dir nichts genaueres zu Porenbeton und dessen Stabilität bei Horizontalkräften sagen.

Ansosnten hast Du ja schon ganz schön geackert... sieht gut aus


----------



## Aqua0403 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
also da waren schon viele Blöcke, die noch heil waren, aber soll ich jetzt Kalksandsteine oder Porenbeton nehmen ? Preislich liegen die gleich, also sie gleichen sich in der Stückzahl, die ich brauche aus. Und kann ich für die Stabilisierung Mörtel nehmen ?

Gruß Emre


----------



## Sveni (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Aqua0403,

ich persönlich würde dir zur Kalksandstein raten.
Diesen kannst du mit herkömmlichen Putz und Mauermörtel verarbeiten.
Achte bitte darauf, das die Fugen sauber verschlossen sind. Frostgefahr!!!
Wenn eine der Mauerseiten nicht sichtbar ist, kannst du auch an diese Seite Styrodur (nicht zu verwechseln mit Styropor ) Platten oder eine Noppenmatte befestigen. Die halten Feuchtigkeit ab und schützen vor Frost. 
Grundsätzlich ist beim mauern der Versatz der Steine zu beachten, also nie ein ganzen Stein auf einen ganzen Stein. Das Ganze muß im Versatz gemauert werden. Soll heißen, du hast keine vertikale Fuge direkt übereinander! So kann die benötigte Stabilität erreicht werden. Bei längeren Mauern ist es ratsamt eine Schnur zur spannen. So kann ein fluchtgerechtes mauern gewährleistet werden.

Das Ganze ist relativ einfach. Wenn man mal ein paar Steine verarbeitet hat, ist man schnell im Thema!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Olli.P (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Emre

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Warum machst du den Teich nicht gleich größer 

Ich will dir ja nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen,
aaaber:

Du wirst mit deinem Teich so nicht glücklich werden...............

Wo kommen da Pflanzen hin, die die anfallenden Nährstoffe aufnehmen?

Und:



> Es soll ein reiner Fischteich werden, d.h ein normales Rechteck. Es sollen auch kleine Koi drinne schwimmen (JA ich weiß es ist zu klein aber für kleine Koi geht das noch



Wie lange geht das?

Was machst du wenn die Koi wachsen? Und das werden Sie! Mitunter recht schnell....... 

Und wenn sie dann auch noch Handzahm sind, wirst du dich nicht von ihnen trennen wollen.............. :__ nase


----------



## Sveni (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Warum machst du den Teich nicht gleich größer



..auch von mir noch der Hinweis auf meinen Vorschreiber!
Bei Fischbesatz und speziell bei Koi´s sollte man nicht an der Wassermenge sparen!
Wenn du noch die Möglichkeit hast, dann mach ihn größer. In spätestens 2 - 3 Jahren ärgerst du dich grün und blau, weil er für die Fische zu klein ist. Vom Wohlbefinden der Fische mal ganz abgesehen!!!

Denk nochmal drüber nach!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Aqua0403 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
natürlich möchte ich den Teich so groß wie möglich bauen, deswegen wird es ja schon einfaches Rechteck ohne Zonen um das größt mögliche Volumen zu erreichen. Das Problem bei uns ist, dass wir ein riesengroßes Haus haben auf einem kleinem Grundstück, worüber sich meine Eltern im nachhinein auch geärgert haben. Der Teich ist genau an der Terrasse, d.h. nicht zur Straße und auf der anderen Seite des Hauses ist unsere Grünfläche, welche wirklich nicht sehr groß ist und die wird schon von einer Rutsche, Schaukel, also halt so einem großen Gerüst bedeckt. Da hätte ich den Teich hingebaut, wo ich auch locker 15.000 l Volumen erreichen würde, wenn nicht mehr. Da wo der Teich hinkommt ist ja noch ein bisschen Platz zum Zaun hin, wie auf der Skizze zu sehen. So nun habe ich meiner Mutter vorgeschlagen diese ganze kleine Fläche auszufüllen, d.h 4000 L Teichvolumen und eine Brücke aus einfachen Holzbalken über den Teich zu legen um die andere Seite zu erreichen, wo unsere Fahrräder stehen und dann kommt schon wieder Zaun. Meine Mutter will das aber nicht und Ich habe somit keine Möglichkeit an einem anderen Ort ein Teich zu bauen oder größer zu bauen. Die Koi werden da nur drinne gehalten bis sie maximal 30 cm erreichen, dann werden sie verkauft, sind ja auch echte Japaner von höchster Qualität. In 3 Jahren wird das Gerüst vielleicht abgebaut und dann kommt da ein Traumteich hin. Natürlich verstehe ich eure Kritik aber ich hätte auch gerne den Spaß an Koi und allgemein Fischen. 



> Grundsätzlich ist beim mauern der Versatz der Steine zu beachten, also nie ein ganzen Stein auf einen ganzen Stein.



Ja das ist mir klar, aber es wird sowieso nur eine Reihe Steine und auf die Fugen werde ich genau achten, danke.



> Wo kommen da Pflanzen hin, die die anfallenden Nährstoffe aufnehmen?



Eine Pflanzeninsel kommt rein, wenn das nicht reicht eine zweite.

Gruß Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
mir ist noch eine Frage eingefallen. So ich habe diesen Teichfilter von Pontec http://www.fressnapf.de/shop/pontec-multiclear-filter-sets

Vier Kammern: 1.Japanmatte, 2.Grob Schwamm, 3.Feinschwamm, 4.Biokugeln.

Nun möchte ich den Filterauslauf in eine weiter Box leiten (von IKEA) mit __ Hel-x. Deshalb kommt in den normalen Filter 2x Japanmatte und 1x Grobschwamm und 2x Feinschwamm, also die Feinmatten werden dünner sein. Ich möchte jedoch einen Überlaufschutz und einen Bodenablass installieren, aber wie geht das ?
Klar mit Absperrhahn aber wie selber bauen ?

Hier nochmal eine Skizze von oben

Gruß Emre


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Emre,
das __ Hel-X muss unten drunter eine 'Medienauflage' haben... meist ein Gitter, welches ein kleineres Raster hat, als das Filtermaterial.
Der Schmutz rieselt dann durch und das Filtermaterial bleibt da, wo es hingehört.
Dann kannst Du am Boden oder ander Kante der Seitenwand einen Schmutzablass einbauen.(Schieber oder Kugelhahn z.B.)

Aber ob 10L langen? Für Schmutzablass und Auflage geht Volumen ab... Du solltest vom Volumen also her aufstocken!


----------



## Aqua0403 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Andreas,

Wo finde ich so ein Gitter oder meinst du gewöhnliche Metallgitter aus dem Baumarkt ? Zu dem Schmutzablass, wie kriege ich so ein rundes loch für ein DN50 Rohr in die Plastik box von IKEA und das will ich auch bei der anderen Box machen also beim Pontec Filter. Und kannst du mir noch sagen wie ich einen Überlaufschutz in beiden Boxen einbaue ?

Gruß Emre


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

hallo emre,

schau mal bei googleunter: kreisbohrer  nach, vielleicht hast du so was ja schon zu hause, damit geht es echt einfach


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

hi emre,
ich hab da noch was für dich gefunden


z.B. Medienauflage:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/38

Überlaufschutz:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16

am besten mal den ganzen thread von Ralf durchsehen - sehr informativ


----------



## Aqua0403 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
ja sowas kenne ich, aber so einen haben wir nicht zu hause und es lohnt sich auch nicht für 2 Löcher einen zu kaufen, außerdem sind die sehr teuer. Kann man sich dir irgendwo leihen oder hier im Forum ? Und bei __ Hel-x brauche ich kein Überlaufschutz, nur bei  Schaumstoff oder hab ich das falsch verstanden. Naja eigentlich schon logisch 
Ich wäre echt dankbar wenn ihr meine Fragen von den letzten Beiträgen noch beantworten könntet

Morgen gehts ans Kalksandsteine kaufen und da fällt mir noch ein, wie viel Mörtelsäcke ( jeweils 25 kg) brauche ich für meine Mauer um die Fugen zu schließen und den Untergrund zu vermörteln (heißt das so vermörteln ?) 

Gruß Emre


----------



## Plätscher (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Aqua0403 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja sowas kenne ich, aber so einen haben wir nicht zu hause und es lohnt sich auch nicht für 2 Löcher einen zu kaufen, außerdem sind die sehr teuer.
> 
> Gruß Emre



Hallo,

teuer sind die Mauerwerksbohrer. Es gibt die Teile auch für Holz und die funktionieren auch bei Kunststoffkisten. Den letzten den ich mir vor ca. 2-3 Jahren kaufte war ein NoName Produkt und kostete unter 10€.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> teuer sind die Mauerwerksbohrer. Es gibt die Teile auch für Holz und die funktionieren auch bei Kunststoffkisten. Den letzten den ich mir vor ca. 2-3 Jahren kaufte war ein NoName Produkt und kostete unter 10€.


Genau...
Emre...einfach mal nach "Lochsäge" suchen... die gibt es mit festem Durchmesser oder mehrteilig und kosten echt nicht die Welt.


----------



## Aqua0403 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
das ist gut. Könntet ihr aber noch die anderen Fragen beantworten, also wegen dem Mörtel und da waren noch ein paar andere Fragen, weil es nachher in den Baumarkt geht 

Gruß Emre


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Aqua0403 schrieb:


> ....und da fällt mir noch ein, wie viel Mörtelsäcke ( jeweils 25 kg) brauche ich für meine Mauer um die Fugen zu schließen und den Untergrund zu vermörteln (heißt das so vermörteln ?)


 Hallo Emre,
das kann man nur schwer beantworten, weil es einfach auf das Mischverhältnis und die Ergibigkeit eines Sackes an.
Am Besten Anleitung auf der Rückseite lesen.
Ich verwende z.B. 40kg Säcke... und die landen dann bei ca. 20L Volumen.

Das unter den Steinen kann man Betonkeil oder Fundament nennen.
Auch da kommt es auf Dein Geschick und die Kleckereien an und wieviel Material Du dort verwendest


----------



## Aqua0403 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
also das Fundament wird so 1-2 cm dick mehr nicht, also kein wirkliches Fundament. Ich werde dann erstmal 2 Säcke kaufen und das in einem Eimer mischen


----------



## Aqua0403 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
anscheinend fällt mir eine Frage nach der anderen ein. Es betrifft die Mauer, also heute haben wir es nicht geschafft die Kalksandsteine zu kaufen. Meine Überlegungen nun, sind, dass ich nach wie vor ein Fundament machen will. Einfach nur zur Stabilisierung und nur 1-2 cm dick. So wird dieses Fundament aus Zement gemacht oder aus Mörtel ?  Wenn ich jetzt auf meine geplante Steinreihe noch eine weitere Reihe aufsetzte um das Volumen zu vergrößern, ist klar, dass ich alles versetzten muss, aber muss ich ein anderes Fundament nehmen oder reicht das vollkommen aus. Zwischen alle Kalksandsteine kommt natürlich Mörtel. In der ersten Reihe ist ja schon ein Gegendruck da, also von der Erde, weil die Steine ja zu 1/4 im Boden sozusagen sind. Es müsste doch alles halten oder was meint ihr ?

Hier noch eine Querschnitt, Bilder versteht man meist besser :


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Emre,
einfach ein wenig Mathematik auspacken 

Du willst ungefähr 2m + 1m Fundament machen... das ganze 1-2cm hoch und ääh  wie breit ist so ein Kalksandstein?  ach ich rechne jetzt einfach mal mit 10cm... den Wert kannst Du ja anpassen.

Das sind dann 3m * 0,02m * 0,1m = 0,006m³ = ca. 6Liter 

Da der Stein ruhig ein wenig eingebettet sein sollte, man als Anfänger ein wenig kleckert (passiert mir auch noch und wird mir weiter passieren  ).... einfach mal 10Liter

Ja, da könnten die 2*25kg langen, auch wenn das Fundament etwas breiter wird, wie die angegebenen 10cm.

Aber nagel mich bitte nicht drauf fest


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Aqua0403 schrieb:


> anscheinend fällt mir eine Frage nach der anderen ein.


So ist das nunmal, wenn man nicht alles kennt oder bedenkt....
Geht mir aber auch so 


> So wird dieses Fundament aus Zement gemacht oder aus Mörtel ?


Wähle einen Fugen und Mauermörtel (da ist auch Zement drin, der Unterschied ist, das Du in reinem Zement Sand beimischen musst...einfacher dürfte da für Dich eines der "Wasserdrauf und Fertig-Produkte" sein)... notfalls frag den Mitarbeiter im Baumarkt, wenn Du nicht grad eine Niete erwischt, dann wird er Dir sagen, ob das von Dir gewählte Produkt geeignet ist, ansonsten soll der Dir einen Mitarbeiter besorgen, der was dazu sagen kann...nicht davor scheuen 


> Wenn ich jetzt auf meine geplante Steinreihe noch eine weitere Reihe aufsetzte um das Volumen zu vergrößern........ In der ersten Reihe ist ja schon ein Gegendruck da, also von der Erde, weil die Steine ja zu 1/4 im Boden sozusagen sind. Es müsste doch alles halten oder was meint ihr ?


Es kommt auf das Erdreich an... wenn das nur dahin geschüttet ist, dann hält das gar nichts, dann kommt es auf die Festigkeit nach unten und das Eigengewicht an.
Wenn es gut verfestigt ist und Du beim Freistechen des Mauerbereiches Dich enorm anstrengen musstest, dann wird das Deiner Mauer helfen.


----------



## Aqua0403 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo, 


> Du willst ungefähr 2m + 1m Fundament machen...


Es werden 6m, weil ich ja 2 x 2m und 2x 1m habe oder denke ich gerade ganz falsch  ?? Dann bräuchte ich 3 Säcke



> Wähle einen Fugen und Mauermörtel


Ja habe ich schon im Baumarkt gesehen, für Fugen und Mauermörtel. Da brauch man nur Wasser reinmischen und alles in einem Behälter zusammen mischen.



> Es kommt auf das Erdreich an...


Der Rand, wo die Steine hinkommen, ist nicht gerade stabil, weil es so weit oben im Erdreich ist. Es bricht schon ein, wenn ich rauftrete und deswegen will ich ja ein Fundament unter die erste Reihe machen, damit nicht alles einstürzt. 

Also würde die 2 Steinreihe nicht halten, wenn ich sie einfach mit dem gleichen Mörtel auf der unteren Reihe, welche im Fundament stabil eingebaut ist, drauf baue? Dann bleibe ich bei einer Reihe und ca. 15 cm Erhöhung, aber ich wollte grundsätzlich ja nur einen sauberen und geraden Teichrand. 
Wenn ich also das Fundament "gieße" kann ich die Kalksandsteine gleich drauf legen, damit sie sozusagen im Fundament fest sind oder soll ich warten bis das Fundament trocken ist und dann die Kalksandsteine drauf bauen und vermörteln also die Fugen?

Vielen dank Andreas und in den nächsten Tagen fallen mir bestimmt noch mehr Fragen ein 

Freitag wird alles besorgt, Kalksandsteine, Mörtel, Werkzeuge, Teichfolie und Natursteine oder Granitplatten für den Rand, also auf die Teichfolie.

Gruß Emre


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Emre,





Aqua0403 schrieb:


> Es werden 6m, weil ich ja 2 x 2m und 2x 1m habe oder denke ich gerade ganz falsch  ?? Dann bräuchte ich 3 Säcke


hab ich falsch nachgedacht... hatte nur 2 Seiten berücksichtigt.


> Der Rand, wo die Steine hinkommen, ist nicht gerade stabil, weil es so weit oben im Erdreich ist. Es bricht schon ein, wenn ich rauftrete und deswegen will ich ja ein Fundament unter die erste Reihe machen, damit nicht alles einstürzt.


Vielleicht übertreibe ich grade ein wenig , aber ich habe mir mal Dein Bild genommen und es in 2 Möglichkeiten überarbeitet.
Die Armierungseisen (die gelben Punkte) müssen bei der größe glaub ich nicht zwingend sein, aber sie würden zusätzliche Sicherheit bieten, weil sie dem Fundament eine gute Festigkeit gegen horizontalkräfte verleihen. (Da ja in 2 Richtungen L-Steine sind, machen sie zu den offenen Seiten hin Sinn...um die Ecke gebogen in den L-Stein Bereich eingelegt, damit in den Ecken nicht unerwartet kräfte wirken
  


> Also würde die 2 Steinreihe nicht halten, wenn ich sie einfach mit dem gleichen Mörtel auf der unteren Reihe, welche im Fundament stabil eingebaut ist, drauf baue?


eine 2. und ggf. dritte Reihe halten...WENN das Fundament und die unterste Reihe sicher stehen.


> Wenn ich also das Fundament "gieße" kann ich die Kalksandsteine gleich drauf legen, damit sie sozusagen im Fundament fest sind oder soll ich warten bis das Fundament trocken ist und dann die Kalksandsteine drauf bauen und vermörteln also die Fugen?


Ich denke Du wirst Schwierigkeiten haben das Fundament komplett zu giessen und dann relativ zeitnah die Steine mit senkrechten Fugen zu mauern.
Die Aushärtungszeit bietet dem Fachmann sicher Zeit beides zu tun, weil er die Erfahrung hat, wie fest oder locker alle Komponenten angerührt werden müssen.
Als Laie ist das nur schwer zu bewerkstelligen...ich habe Fundament und Steine Mauern getrennt... das zahlt man dann natürlich mit zusätzlichem Zeit und Materialbedarf.


Allgemein:
Falls jemand meint, dass ich da zu Aufwendig denke, dann möge er das bitte sagen... irgendwie bau ich hier vieles am und im Haus für die Ewigkeit... da neige ich dann auch mal etwas dazu, über das Ziel hinaus zu schiessen


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Ich habe nun nicht alle Beiträge gelesen aber zum Thema Beton...

Ich verwende ganz normalen Portlandkalksteinzement und mische den je nachdem wie "stabil" der Beton sein soll im Verhältnis 1:3 - 1:5 mit Kies/Split/Sand. Ein 25 Kilo Sack kostet davon im Baumarkt 2,39 Euro und reicht für einiges.


Ein Fundament mit 1-2 cm Beton bröckelt Dir weg wie nichts wenn Du nen schweren Stein drauflegst. Mindestdicke des Fundamentstreifens 5cm und leg 2 fingerdicke Baustahlstangen mit rein.


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Nachtrag... wenn Du den Beton mit Pflastersplit anrührst der sich "verbeisst" und dann den Beton so zäh machst das er nur mit einem Ruck von der Kelle rutscht und mit nem "pflatsch" am Boden sofort liegen bleibt... dann kannste auch gleich die erste Steinreihe drauf setzen.

Problem wenn du erst das Fundament betonierst, dann nochmal Beton aufträgst um die Steine zu befestigen ist das Dir unweigerlich eine Fuge bleibt zwischen altem und neuem Beton. Die Fuge zieht Wasser und was dann im Winter passieren kann ist uncool.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



pyro schrieb:


> ...und leg 2 fingerdicke Baustahlstangen mit rein.


"Fingerdick" würde, meiner Meinung nach, heissen 10-12mm... ich denke, das 8mm oder auch 6mm langen...


> Ich verwende ganz normalen Portlandkalksteinzement und mische den je nachdem wie "stabil" der Beton sein soll im Verhältnis 1:3 - 1:5 mit Kies/Split/Sand. Ein 25 Kilo Sack kostet davon im Baumarkt 2,39 Euro und reicht für einiges.


Sicher langt das... und vielleicht bekommt er das mit dem mischen hin...auf den Kopf ist er wohl nicht gefallen 
Aber ich denke, dass (auch wenn er auf's Geld gucken muss) mit dem Fertigzeug besser bedient ist, denn nicht jeder hat auch die Möglichkeit lohse kies/split/sand zu transportieren  (gibts zwar auch in Säcken, aber das verteuert es ungemein)


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Ja, 6mm oder 8mm reicht auch, hauptsache es ist was drin.

Ich war in der glücklichen Lage das beim Teichaushub einiges an Kies dabei war. Somit konnte ich gleich wieder etwas davon verwerten.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich war in der glücklichen Lage das beim Teichaushub einiges an Kies dabei war. Somit konnte ich gleich wieder etwas davon verwerten.


jaaajaaa....der Aushub... Baumaterialreste werden gerne 'untergepflügt', weil deren Abfuhr einfach nicht mehr lohnt... bis 'Bauherr' das zu Gesicht bekommt vergehen Jahe 

Kontrollieren kann es kaum einer, ausser er ist dauernd auf der Baustelle ...aber ich weiche vom Thema ab...


----------



## Aqua0403 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
also danke erstmal wieder für die vielen Antworten. Ich habe mich nun so entschieden, es wird erstmal eine einzige Reihe Steine und das Fundament soll einfach nur die Erde stabilisieren. Ihr empfehlt mir Baustahlstangen einzubauen, na dann mach ich das auch. Also 2 stück für jede Länge ? dann bräuchte ich 8 stück : 4 x 2m länge und 2x 2m länge. Gibt es die in jedem Baumarkt und sind die sehr teuer oder sind das günstige Baustoffe ?
Für eine Reihe Steine hätte ich auch gar kein Fundament gebraucht wegen dem Wasserdruck, wenn ich aber später noch eine Reihe raufsetze oder mich kurzfristig entscheide noch eine Reihe raufzusetzen, also jetzt in diesem bau, bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Aber eine Reihe kann man auch nicht umkippen 
Mörtel, bei dem man nur Wasser reinmischen muss, kostet ja nur 1,99 und dann kauf ich einfach zu Sicherheit 4 Säcke und die entsprechenden Werkzeuge. Mit welcher Mörtelkübel größe kann man am besten eurer Meinung nach arbeiten ?

Grüße und vielen Dank  Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
mir ist noch eine andere Möglichkeit eingefallen, jedoch ohne eine Mauer. In meinem Malawi Becken habe ich sogenannte Basaltsteine, ich weiß nicht genau ob das Basaltsteine sind, aber aufjedenfall ähneln sie den Basaltsteine sehr. Außerdem passen sie zu japanischen Gärten, kennt man sicherlich. Ich wollte einfach die Teichfolie reinlegen und auch die tiefergelegte Kante so lassen und dann wenn die Teichfolie drinne ist die Basaltsteine auf dem ganzen Rand verteilen und dann sind sie zur Hälfte im Wasser und ragen zu Hälfte raus. Das vermittelt einen eindrucksvollen aber auch gleichzeitig natürlich Eindruck. Die ganze Geschichte mit der Mauer, also eine Reihe, würde wegfallen.

Hier mal ein Link http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...80&bih=886&tbm=isch&ei=y6DJTZC6HY6E-watsPzuBQ

Ohh der ist ein bisschen lang 

Was sagt ihr dazu ?? Ich finde das irgendwie schöner. Ich hatte das auch vorher aber so halb mit gemischten natursteinen. Diese Steine sind viel schöner und passen besser. Ich hab die Steine auch in meinem Malawi- Becken. 40 Cent pro kg und wenn ich so 100 kg nehmen, ich denke das müsste reichen bin ich so bei 40 euro und das ist wirklich nicht viel. 

Hier mal ein Foto vom Becken  

Gruß Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hier noch mal eine Skizze


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Aqua0403 schrieb:


> Gibt es die in jedem Baumarkt und sind die sehr teuer oder sind das günstige Baustoffe ?


Dummerweiste kosten kleine Mengen Baustahl (Moniereisen) gut Geld...ausser die Quelle stimmt.


----------



## Aqua0403 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
naja... kannst du mir noch was zu meiner neues Idee sagen, wobei man das oft bei Koiteichen sieht ?


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Kauf das Eisen nicht im Baumarkt - frag mal beim örtlichen Bauunternehmen nach ... oder geh zu einer Baustelle wo gerade Haus gebaut wird und frag dort freundlich nach. Vielleicht triffst Du auf einen spendablen Bauarbeiter.

Die Eisen bitte nicht zurechtschneiden - biege Dir das Eisen so wie du es brauchst - also um die Ecke. Insbesondere die Ecken erfordern das Eisen - nicht die geraden längen. Auf den Geraden darfst Du stückeln.

Mörtelkübel nimmst am besten eine rechteckige 65 Liter dann kannst mit nem Spaten gut arbeiten. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast irgendwo an Kies oder Sand ran zu kommen würde ich Dir Portlandzement empfehlen. Der kostet maximal 1 Euro mehr - ist aber 3x so ergiebig.


Das mit den Basaltsteinen würd wohl auch gehen allerdings verlierst Du an Tiefe, ich weis nicht wie gut man die Steine schichten kann um die Teichfolie komplett abzudecken und mit 100 Kilo Stein kommst Du gar nicht weit. Wenn ich dran denke wie viele hundert Kilo Steine ich schon in der Hand hatte für paar Meter Ufer..


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Auch Basaltstein wirst du befestigen müssen... von allein hält er nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Halo Emre,
für baustahl empfehle ich Dir einen sorgfältigen Preisvergleich. Schau z. B. mal hier zur Info: Handelshof Bitterfeld.
Wenn Du nicht ungeschickt bist, dann nimm' die Stangen gekürzt vom Markt Deiner Wahl mit, und biege sie selbst am Schraubstock. Das spart richtig Geld... .


----------



## Aqua0403 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
ja ich verliere an Tiefe, aber nur so um die 10 cm. Ich wollte sowieso versuchen noch tiefer zu kommen. Ich finde das irgendwie schöner und ich hatte ja beim alten Teich, wenn man auf die Bilder genau guckt, auch so ein Rand aber mit anderen Steinen und das waren so um die 100 kg wenn nicht weniger, aber es ist ja kein problem mehr zu kaufen  Mit einer Mauer gewinnt man schnell an Tiefe, das sehe ich ein, aber es ist doch schöner einen Rand aus dunklen Steinen zu haben, anstatt so ein Rand mit Pflastersteinen oder so. Ich denke ich mach das mit den Basaltsteinen. Aber ich möchte vorher den Erdrand wo die Steine später rauf kommen, noch mit Mörtel verstärken, sodass die Steine nicht absacken und auch beim Arbeiten, vor allem beim Teichfolie verlegen nicht alles einstürzt 
Also 2 Säcke Mörtel würden reichen, eig. auch einer, aber mal gucken .

Grüße Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



> Auch Basaltstein wirst du befestigen müssen... von allein hält er nicht.


Wieso der muss ja nichts aushalten ?? Wenn du auf den Link in Beitrag 45 klickst, siehst du wie die das machen und so will ich das auch machen in kleinformat, d.h. nicht so große Steine, die würden ja mein Teich sprengen 

Gruß Emre


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Ich muss ehrlich sein...den Link hatte ich vorhin nicht angeschaut.
Aber die Basaltsteine als optisches Element ersetzen in keiner weise einen Stabilen Teichrand...

Die Basaltsteine wurden IN der Folie gesetzt... d.h. der Grund ist Stabil und wird nicht wegrutschen.

Kanten und Untergründe sind wichtig... nur dann kann man innerhabl der Folie gestalten.


----------



## Aqua0403 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo, ja so meine ich das auch Optisch finde ich es persönlich besser. Um den Tiefenverlust auszugleichen werde ich einfach tiefer buddeln müssen. aber damit der zerbrechliche Rand unter der Folie nicht kaputt geht, werde ich alles mit Mörtel stabilisieren und Freitag soll es weiter gehen. Was meint ihr dazu und habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ?

Grüße Emre


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

hallo emre,

kennst du "rasenkantensteine", ich denke das wäre auch ne möglichkeit um deinen rand sauber hinzubekommen - die gibt es in verschiedenen größen, sogar ecken habe ich schon gesehen


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Mitch,
die üblichen Rasenkanten haben 25-30cm höhe.

Sie sind zwar stabil, doch bringen die auch nur was, wenn man sie gut mit einem Keil einbringt bzw. im Fall von Emre, mit einem recht großen Betonkeil nach aussen stützt.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Aqua0403 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,


> kennst du "rasenkantensteine", ich denke das wäre auch ne möglichkeit um deinen rand sauber hinzubekommen - die gibt es in verschiedenen größen, sogar ecken habe ich schon gesehen


Ja kenne ich, aber du meinst man soll sie dann auf den Rand legen, weil 25-30 cm wäre viel zu viel und viel arbeiten kann ich da auch nicht bei diesem kleinem Rand. Reicht da nicht eine saubere Schicht Mörtel ?
Sonst habe ich noch von diesen ganz viele aus Granit zu hause vom alten Teich http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.nuedling.de/wysfcn/content.nsf/files/Rasenkantenstein-links.jpg/$FILE/Rasenkantenstein-links.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nuedling.de/DE/produkte/garten.-.wege.-.landschaft/gestaltungselemente.und.zubehoer/rasenkantenstein.html&usg=__4BFz434DRuEMJoBywefhGdcAMqc=&h=270&w=300&sz=32&hl=de&start=21&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=rlcdsBqzio4i2M:&tbnh=104&tbnw=116&prev=/search%3Fq%3Drasenkantensteine%26start%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D929%26tbm%3Disch&ei=bvHKTZgpgf_6Bs6sybQD

Und habt ihr ein Tipp für mich, wie ich alte Betonmauern im Boden, ca. 50-100 cm tief, etwas entferne also bisschen abhaue damit die nicht so rausragen gegen meine Teichfolie.

Grüße Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
ich merke gerade, dass der Link nicht funktioniert.Egal hier ein anderer : http://bilder.markt.de/images/2011031315/31e97710/thumbnail_0.jpg?lastModified=1300027745000

Grüße Emre


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Emre,
wenn es nicht um die Abedckung geht, dann denke ich, dass es um diese Art von Steinen geht
http://www.beton-hartmann.de/uploads/pics/Rasenkantenstein.jpg
(btw. keine Ahnung was das für ein Händler ist.... nur die Bilder interessieren  )
(gibt es natürlich nicht nur in 50cm, sondern auch in 1m Länge )

verdammter Link... hab nun einen Google Bildlink verwendet...
Ist zwar blöd mit dem Link, aber vielleicht hat ein Mod eine idee das mit dem Zulässigen Link zu verknüpfen...
Könnte morgen einen meiner alten Kantensteine Fotografieren und es hochladen... heut klappt das leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Aqua0403 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,


> Hallo Emre,
> wenn es nicht um die Abedckung geht, dann denke ich, dass es um diese Art von Steinen geht


Habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden ?? Was für eine Abdeckung  ??

Aber damit das deutlich wird, was ich überhaupt mit dem Mörtel will eine Skizze nochmal. Ich müsste auch ohne Mörtel gehen. War ja vorher auch so, nur dann kann ich die Steine sicherer platzieren und viel schöner :


----------



## Aqua0403 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Tut mir leid 



> Ich müsste auch ohne Mörtel gehen


Das soll heißen: Es müsste ....

Grüße Emre


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*



Aqua0403 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Das soll heißen: Es müsste ....
> ...



Es gibt den "Editieren" button unter dem Beitrag... der geht ne ganze Weile lang


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Ein Rasenkantenstein könnte wie in Deiner Grafik eingetzeichnet das Erdreich stützen.


klar das der Basaltstein nachher ettliches 'auffängt', aber sich über Zeit veränderndes Erdreich ist nicht wirklich gut... deswegen könnte dort eine 'Stütze' hilfreich sein.


----------



## Aqua0403 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
zu ja aber das ist da vielleicht 10 cm hoch mehr nicht und  so eine Rasenkantenstein ist viel hoch und wenn ich den da rein haue mach ich mir da alles kaputt. Vielleicht könnte ich auch da Mörtel machen, was du Blau eingezeichnet hast ?

Grüße Emre


----------



## Aqua0403 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit hört ihr mal wieder was von mir. Also, anstelle des Mörtels unter den Steinen, verwende ich Rasenkantsteine. Das ist alles auch schon fertig. Das Vlies ist auch fertig verlegt. Morgen soll die Teichfolie rein und das Wasser auch. Bilder von den letzten Arbeitsschritten und morgen folgen in den nächsten Tagen 

Grüße Emre


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo Emre.


Wir warten schon gespannt auf die Bilder.


----------



## Aqua0403 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teich - Neubau*

Hallo,
es hat sich ein bisschen herausgezögert, da ich ja noch in der Schule bin und nicht immer Zeit habe. Aber wie versprochen hier die Bilder.


----------

